# Makrelenrezepte



## Seespinnenjäger (27. August 2006)

Hey! Wenn ihr gute Rezepte wisst, schreibt sie doch mal hier rein! 

Thanks!|wavey:


----------



## arne_70 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelenrezepte*

Hallo,
das hier ist mein Favorit:
*Gegrillte Kräuter-Makrele*



*Gegrillte Kräuter-Makrele

*Zutaten für 4 Personen

60 g Butter
1 Bund gemischte Kräuter (Petersilie, 
Thymian, Salbei, Oregano)
1 unbehandelte Zitrone
Salz, bestenfalls Fleur de Sel
weißer Pfeffer, frisch gemahlen
4 kleine Makrelen
4 Zweige Rosmarin

*Zubereitungszeit*: 30 Minuten



1) Die zimmerwarme Butter schaumig rühren. Die Kräuter ohne die groben Stiele fein hacken. Von der 
Zitrone die Schale abreiben, den Saft auspressen. Die Kräuter mit etwas von dem Saft und etwa 1 
Teelöffel von der abgeriebenen Zitronenschale unter die Butter rühren. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. 
Den Grill vorheizen.

2) Die Makrelen innen waschen, die Bauchhöhle leicht salzen und je einen Rosmarinzweig 
hineinlegen. Die Fische auf beiden Seiten bis auf die Gräten im Abstand von 3 cm einschneiden. Mit 
dem restlichen Zitronensaft beträufeln. Die Kräuterbutter in die Schnitte streichen.

3) Die Makrelen etwa 10 cm unter dem heißen Grill pro Seite 8 - 10 Minuten grillen.

Mit Kartoffelsalat oder Salzkartoffeln und Gurkensalat servieren.


Mfg
Arne


----------



## karpfenmick (27. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelenrezepte*



Seespinnenjäger schrieb:


> Hey! Wenn ihr gute Rezepte wisst, schreibt sie doch mal hier rein!
> 
> Thanks!|wavey:


 
Hallo,
gib mal in die Suchfunktion Fischrezepte ein da wird dir geholfen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Trollvater (28. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelenrezepte*

:m Rezept zum Einlegen von Filet

Für ca. 12 bis 15  Makrele / Hering / Köhlerfilets mit und ohne Haut. (Portionsfilets)

2. 

Den Boden einer passenden Schüssel mit Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

3. 

Darauf eine Schicht Filets legen und diese wieder mit
Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

4. 

Auf die Zwiebelscheiben Einlegegewürz leicht aufstreuen.

5. 

Punkt 3 und 4 wiederholen, solange, bis alle Filets in der
Schüssel liegen, dann mit Punkt 4 abschließen

6. 

1 Liter Wasser mit 80g Salz, 100g Zucker und 0,2 Liter Essig
(25%) aufkochen, umrühren so dass Zucker und Salz gelöst sind. 

Das ganze auf Zimmertemperatur abkühlen lassen und über die geschichteten
Filets geben, so das alles mit dem Sud bedeckt ist.

7. 

Schon am nächsten Tag als z. B. Fischbrötchen zurecht machen.
(Zwiebelringe mit auflegen) .

Ich sag euch das schmeckt einfache  Klasse.:m


----------



## Uschi+Achim (28. August 2006)

*AW: Makrelenrezepte*

Ich hab da auch noch ein leckeres Makrelenrezept:

Knusprige Makrele mit Gurkensalat

Dieses Rezept wurde vor 2 Wochen bei "Kochen bei Kerner" gekocht, sah super lecker aus!

MfG
Achim


----------

